# How do I COMPLETELY clean iPhone 4s for new owner???



## meand3midgets (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

I have an Apple iPhone 4s 32gb that I am getting rid of, only because I want to buy a new phone. I know there is a reset option, BUT, I am very sketchy about that because I know some people can restore what has been deleted and steal personal info. 
Is there any possible way to COMPLETELY wipe clean this iPhone like it had never been used before? I don't want any of my personal info found at all. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here
http://ipod.about.com/od/iphonetroubleshooting/ht/Factory-Reset-Iphone-4.htm


----------



## meand3midgets (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you, etaf!!! Very helpful info!

I do have one more question...

I've always bought the iPhone and it is what I am use to. But recently I have been leaning towards something different. My iPhones always slow down a lot, freeze often, and generally have some issues. I guess I'd like to know if it is wise to buy something else instead of what I'm use to buying and using. I love the iPhone, but hate the issues that come afterwards.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i dont have an answer to that ,l and I guess it will depend on the applications that are running 

hopefully an iphone expert will answer


----------



## meand3midgets (Jan 2, 2013)

OK, thank you for your replies! 

=-)


----------

